
How Reddit Plans to Make Money Through Advertising - kevinconaway
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/29/how-reddit-plans-to-make-money-through-advertising.html?__source=twitter%7Cmain
======
Quequau
Step one: Alienate existing users.

